# since openrc, long delay before route tables / Internet work

## thoughtform

Since updating to openrc and the new baselayout, when I reboot my workstation, eth0 comes up, gets a LAN IP and everything seems ok but I cannot access the Internet for about 5 minutes. I have discovered by issuing the 'route' command that there is a long delay before my default gateway appears in the results of route:

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

it looks like this for about 5 minutes, then i issue the 'route' command again and get this:

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

default         router.local    0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

Once the default route appears, everything works just fine.

I have no idea how to fix this.

----------

## Hu

You say eth0 comes up, so I will assume that you are using a wired network connection (though some wireless cards can manifest as eth0 in some cases).  Could you post the network configuration for that machine?  During the time when you have no network service, do you have an IP address for eth0?  Check by running ip addr show at the same time as you normally run route.  You could also use ip route show instead of route.  Do you get any messages from the boot scripts indicating that your DHCP client is not behaving the way you expect?

----------

## thoughtform

eth0 is wired

the config:

pcgentoo ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

I do have an IP address during the time my routes are not there but no boot script messages that look odd to me.

I will do ip route show in a few minutes, i'm about to reboot

----------

## thoughtform

patrick@pcgentoo ~ $ su -

Password: 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

-su: ip: command not found

pcgentoo ~ # show ip route

-su: show: command not found

pcgentoo ~ # show ip

-su: show: command not found

pcgentoo ~ # ip

-su: ip: command not found

pcgentoo ~ # iproxy 

usage: iproxy LOCAL_TCP_PORT DEVICE_TCP_PORT

pcgentoo ~ # showip

-su: showip: command not found

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # ip addr show

-su: ip: command not found

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

pcgentoo ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.21.1.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

default         router.local    0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

pcgentoo ~ #

----------

## AngelKnight

```
patrick@pcgentoo ~ $ su -

Password: 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

-su: ip: command not found

```

Do this:

```
emerge -u iproute2

```

Related to your gateway problem, do you know which dhcp client program is being used to configure eth0?  Can you examine its logs to figure out why it's providing an IP address but not setting the gateway right away?  Any chance you have more than 1 DHCP server where one of them may be giving out odd answers?  Is the DHCP server itself responding in a timely fashion when it's queried by a DHCP client?

----------

## durty_nacho

I had a somewhat similar problem after emerging the new baselayout where everything worked except the ability for me to get to the internet from my LAN, and it wouldn't work until I flushed my tables and re-entered my rules. It turned out that net.ipv4.ip_forward was set to 0 in /etc/sysctl.conf, which I was setting to 1 each time I entered my rules and it would work until I rebooted, where it would stop again. I manually set this to 1 in the file and haven't had a problem since.

----------

## thoughtform

i'm using dhcpcd

i added the sysctl ip fwd setting, 1, no effect

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip addr show

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1e:8c:3e:29:77 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.21.1.100/24 brd 10.21.1.255 scope global eth0

    inet6 fe80::21e:8cff:fe3e:2977/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: sit0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN 

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

4: vboxnet0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

pcgentoo ~ # ip route show

10.21.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.21.1.100  metric 2 

unreachable 127.0.0.0/8  scope host 

default via 10.21.1.1 dev eth0  metric 2

Jun 11 11:56:57 pcgentoo avahi-daemon[2423]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.

Jun 11 11:56:58 pcgentoo avahi-daemon[2423]: Server startup complete. Host name is pcgentoo.local. Local service cookie is 2297528259.

Jun 11 11:56:58 pcgentoo avahi-daemon[2423]: Service "pcgentoo" (/services/ssh.service) successfully established.

Jun 11 11:56:58 pcgentoo avahi-daemon[2423]: Service "pcgentoo" (/services/sftp-ssh.service) successfully established.

Jun 11 11:56:59 pcgentoo avahi-dnsconfd[2486]: Successfully connected to Avahi daemon.

Jun 11 11:57:01 pcgentoo kernel: [  129.970016] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Jun 11 11:57:01 pcgentoo kernel: [  130.085433] usb 1-2.4.4: link qh64-0e01/ffff8802355f6580 start 6 [1/2 us]

Jun 11 11:57:02 pcgentoo ntpd[2606]: ntpd 4.2.6p3@1.2290-o Fri Apr 29 01:44:57 UTC 2011 (1)

Jun 11 11:57:02 pcgentoo ntpd[2607]: proto: precision = 1.000 usec

Jun 11 11:57:02 pcgentoo ntpd[2607]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123

Jun 11 11:57:02 pcgentoo ntpd[2607]: Listen normally on 1 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

Jun 11 11:57:02 pcgentoo ntpd[2607]: Listen normally on 2 eth0 10.21.1.100 UDP 123

Jun 11 11:57:02 pcgentoo ntpd[2607]: peers refreshed

Jun 11 11:57:04 pcgentoo sshd[2655]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jun 11 11:57:04 pcgentoo sshd[2655]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo cron[2684]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/chargen-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.conf] [line=49]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/chargen-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/chargen-stream] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/daytime-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/daytime-dgram] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/daytime-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/daytime-stream] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/discard-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/discard-dgram] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/discard-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/discard-stream] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/echo-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/echo-dgram] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/echo-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/echo-stream] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/fingerd [file=/etc/xinetd.d/fingerd] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/ftp-sensor [file=/etc/xinetd.d/ftp-sensor] [line=10]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/rsyncd [file=/etc/xinetd.d/rsyncd] [line=70]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/swat [file=/etc/xinetd.d/swat] [line=10]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/tcpmux-server [file=/etc/xinetd.d/tcpmux-server] [line=17]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/time-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/time-dgram] [line=68]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/time-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/time-stream] [line=67]

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing chargen

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing chargen

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing daytime

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing daytime

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing discard

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing discard

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing echo

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing echo

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing finger

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing ftp

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing rsync

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing swat

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing tcpmux

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing time

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: removing time

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: xinetd Version 2.3.14 started with libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

Jun 11 11:57:05 pcgentoo xinetd[2697]: Started working: 0 available services

Jun 11 11:57:18 pcgentoo gdm[2473]: pam_tally2(gdm:auth): pam_get_uid; user?

Jun 11 11:57:18 pcgentoo gdm[2473]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username

Jun 11 11:57:18 pcgentoo gdm[2473]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username

Jun 11 11:57:23 pcgentoo gdm[2473]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user patrick by (uid=0)

Jun 11 11:57:24 pcgentoo gnome-session[2725]: WARNING: GSIdleMonitor: Unable to initialize Sync extension

Jun 11 11:57:37 pcgentoo gnome-session[2725]: WARNING: Application 'compiz.desktop' failed to register before timeout

Jun 11 11:57:39 pcgentoo polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.19 [/usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/gnome/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  172.908485] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  172.908494] ata2: EH complete

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.007364] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.007371] ata5: EH complete

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.28" (uid=1000 pid=2782 comm="nautilus ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.0"

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.290153] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.291933] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.292190] EXT3-fs (sdc1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.292896] EXT3-fs (sdc1): using internal journal

Jun 11 11:57:44 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.292903] EXT3-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Jun 11 11:57:45 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.586638] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

Jun 11 11:57:45 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.616023] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun 11 11:57:45 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.616476] EXT3-fs (sde1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Jun 11 11:57:45 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.619024] EXT3-fs (sde1): using internal journal

Jun 11 11:57:45 pcgentoo kernel: [  173.619033] EXT3-fs (sde1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Jun 11 11:58:30 pcgentoo su[3065]: Successful su for root by patrick

Jun 11 11:58:30 pcgentoo su[3065]: + /dev/pts/0 patrick:root

Jun 11 11:58:30 pcgentoo su[3065]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by patrick(uid=1000)

Jun 11 11:59:01 pcgentoo cron[3075]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jun 11 12:00:01 pcgentoo cron[3083]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 11 12:01:56 pcgentoo dhcpcd[2358]: eth0: renewing lease of 10.21.1.100

Jun 11 12:01:56 pcgentoo dhcpcd[2358]: eth0: acknowledged 10.21.1.100 from 10.21.1.1

Jun 11 12:01:56 pcgentoo dhcpcd[2358]: eth0: leased 10.21.1.100 for 600 seconds

----------

## thoughtform

pcgentoo ~ # rc-update show

              network |               default                         

               xinetd |               default                         

                samba |               default                         

               net.lo |          boot                                 

            killprocs | shutdown                                      

                 swap |          boot                                 

         termencoding |          boot                                 

                  xdm |               default                         

              keymaps |          boot                                 

       udev-postmount |               default                         

                 dbus |               default                         

             netmount |               default                         

             bootmisc |          boot                                 

            savecache | shutdown                                      

             hostname |          boot                                 

          consolefont |          boot                                 

                local |               default nonetwork               

                cupsd |               default                         

         avahi-daemon |               default                         

                 mtab |          boot                                 

                 root |          boot                                 

                dmesg |                                 sysinit       

                devfs |                                 sysinit       

                 sshd |               default                         

              hwclock |          boot                                 

           consolekit |               default                         

           vixie-cron |               default                         

        device-mapper |          boot                                 

                 fsck |          boot                                 

           localmount |          boot                                 

                 udev |                                 sysinit       

             net.eth0 |               default                         

              urandom |          boot                                 

            syslog-ng |               default                         

            alsasound |          boot                                 

                  lvm |          boot                                 

             mount-ro | shutdown                                      

              modules |          boot                                 

                 ntpd |               default                         

                  mpd |               default                         

               procfs |          boot                                 

       avahi-dnsconfd |               default                         

               sysctl |          boot                                 

pcgentoo ~ #

----------

## thoughtform

problem persists.

can anyone help?   :Sad: 

----------

